# Have the UINTAS lost numbers?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

After revisiting the Uintas after a decade and a half It seems like the woldlife in general is on the decline. I've gotta spend more time up there to see if its true but after a few hundred miles of running I saw a handful of goats, a few moose, and OK deer and elk. Here is a cool little 13 mile scouting, swimming, running, cliff jumping, and film we got a couple days ago. NO COMMENTS on my sister please  cool moose encounter too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man you are crazy.Another cool video there.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Way Cool! Wish I could still do stuff like that!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Good Times!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wall lake? Sure looked like it. Especially after your panorama from Watson looking over at Baldy and Reids... When I was a boy scout we used to have fun cliff diving off that wall!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

> NO COMMENTS on my sister please


Dude, your sister is HOT!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, we were all thinking it, but Yahtahay finally said it...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I don't know about the deer and elk populations but the goats are thick in the Uintahs. In 2 weeked trips for my goat scouting I saw 130+ goats in a pretty small area of the western unit.





OH and your sister is HOT TOO8):yield:


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Normally I watch your videos once. I watched this one twice.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

From all my cameras this is the best so far. He'll be nice next year. For now just keep running and placing cameras


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Matt Thank you for the Great Videos
Fantastic
and you sister is Better looking than you....:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Normally I watch your videos once. I watched this one twice.


I watched it in slow motion...


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I watched it in slow motion...


Thanks a ton Tex. good hearing from you


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

When I was a kid in the late 60's, early70's, we would go
for a week every August with pack horses in the Uintas ..

The deer were INCREADABLE!!!!!!

I'll never forget all the giant bucks I saw up there at that time.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been up in the uintas in what looks like incredible high basin deer country and rarly see deer. The big question is why?

It seems the only place you see deer is near the asphault roads.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Matt, I love your stuff!!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Stellar work, Matt.


----------

